# What are your COLD weather gloves?



## SINGLE-JACK (Jan 2, 2010)

What's the latest and greatest gloves for all day tree work at 10º and 20mph wind?


----------



## climber338 (Jan 3, 2010)

*double up*

I usually just put an extra pair of glove liners under my climbing or leather work gloves and it seems to work out pretty good for me.


----------



## des3516pro (Jan 3, 2010)

:greenchainsaw: I use a good leather glove with at least 100 gm Thinsulate.


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Jan 3, 2010)

Found a pair of those insulated rubber palmed, knit glove's at Lowe's (believe-it-or-not). They weren't warm enough, so I put another pair of thinner gloves inside. A real PITA because I've always got to get them off-n-on to (un)tie knots for climbing, rigging and tarp lines ,etc., etc. Also, those Stihl flip caps are kinda 'fiddly' with thick gloves so off they come when refueling, too. *To 'off-n-on' doubled gloves more than a once causes swearing.*

Stopped by TSC this morning a got two pair of  Schmidt® Insulated Heavy Canvas Waterproof Work Gloves (pic below). The ones in the store were a little different than those online: black with pvc palms (not leather) which might grip rope better, hopefully. They've got *80 grams of Thinsulate* - which should be plenty. The've also got a nice *'velcro' wrist strap to keep out wood chips*.

I plan to keep one pair warm under my coat and wear the other ... swap them when my hands get cold. To test them, I drove home with my newly gloved hand out the window (18º @ 40mph). My hand stayed pretty warm but people kept waving ... go figure!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

Tree work ain't supposed to be a day at the spa. Suck it up and be a man. Taking off your gloves to tie and untie knots?!? WTF?!? I've actually found throughout the years of working outside that the more layers I have on my hands and feet the colder they get. You need to be able to move your toes and fingers to keep the circulation not have them wadded all up in layers of fabric. I've been using these all winter with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 3, 2010)

.85 cents heavy wool string knit gloves from the feed store, good down to 10 degrees can't beat them for the price, I've tried about everything for keeping the hands warm and these work as good as anything that I've seen.


----------



## fishercat (Jan 3, 2010)

*i got some Youngstown cold weather gloves i love.*

i am trying to remember where i got them.

Cabela's has some nice fleece gloves with Windstopper but lately they refuse to carry XXL.


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Jan 3, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Tree work ain't supposed to be a day at the spa. Suck it up and be a man. Taking off your gloves to tie and untie knots?!? WTF?!? I've actually found throughout the years of working outside that the more layers I have on my hands and feet the colder they get. You need to be able to move your toes and fingers to keep the circulation not have them wadded all up in layers of fabric. I've been using these all winter with no problems whatsoever.



*Excellent advice!* ... have some rep!


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Jan 7, 2010)

SINGLE-JACK said:


> Stopped by TSC this morning a got two pair of  Schmidt® Insulated Heavy Canvas Waterproof Work Gloves (pic below). The ones in the store were a little different than those online: black with pvc palms (not leather) which might grip rope better, hopefully. They've got *80 grams of Thinsulate* - which should be plenty. The've also got a nice *'velcro' wrist strap to keep out wood chips*.
> 
> I plan to keep one pair warm under my coat and wear the other ... swap them when my hands get cold. To test them, I drove home with my newly gloved hand out the window (18º @ 40mph). My hand stayed pretty warm but people kept waving ... go figure!





please let me know how well these work, out in the snow especially.


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Jan 7, 2010)

MillerTreeMN said:


> please let me know how well these work, out in the snow especially.



They work good enough. I wear them all day in the snow cutting, splitting, hauling stacking firewood. As mentioned, I bought two pair - one under the coat - wear the other & swap as needed. Only have to do that when doing light work. For heavy work, they're almost too warm - no need to swap. 

They have a water proof liner! If your hands sweat - they will get wet inside and you need to dry them by the stove for the next day.

However, mind you, they're cheap gloves. I do all my splitting with a maul and I split one seam between the thumb and forefinger. But, the pvc palms are way easier to sew up (5 min) than the leather palms. Repair and other seems held up well ever since. 

I used them on a pruning climb yesterday (not very cold; 25º, 20mph, 40' above a ridge) - worked great - plenty warm - good grip on the rope and other gear.

However, contrary to some _'kindly worded advice'_ (lol), I did have to take them off to tie and untie my throwline. No worries - my hands were plenty warm.

They are certainly better gloves but two pair for $20+ = good enough. Keep a needle and thread handy though ... they do have chineeeeze seams!!!


----------



## Upscale29 (Jan 8, 2010)

Cabela’s has a good pair. I don’t know if they will last me all season, but so far so good. Warm and 100% waterproof too. 

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601899&hasJS=true


----------



## bruce6670 (Jan 8, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Tree work ain't supposed to be a day at the spa. Suck it up and be a man. Taking off your gloves to tie and untie knots?!? WTF?!? I've actually found throughout the years of working outside that the more layers I have on my hands and feet the colder they get. You need to be able to move your toes and fingers to keep the circulation not have them wadded all up in layers of fabric. I've been using these all winter with no problems whatsoever.



:agree2:

If your gloves or boots are too tight,you're going to get cold faster.


----------



## newtree (Jan 10, 2010)

i wear a pair of wool gloves from the army surpluse store under a pair of leather gloves no problems all winter even bing outside for 10 hours at 10 below


----------



## TreeandLand (Jan 10, 2010)

*Iron clad*

I've used Ironclad fleece gloves this winter for climbing. They're not bulky so I can tie knots with them on, and the grip pads on the fingers and palms aren't slippery. Your hands will get cold if you're not active...but if you're climbing or working hard they are plenty warm. I kringe at the thought of putting on rubber coated cotton gloves on a 20 degree day.


----------



## Thillmaine1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Atlas therma fit, work great, someitmes you migh tneed a pair from teh dollar store underneath.


----------



## Badnad (Jan 11, 2010)

yeah i agree when i was logging in the winter last year i was only wearing a pair of insulated work gloves, i had several pairs in the truck i would switch off sometimes after droppin a hitch. tight gloves seemed to make the my hands cold quick and my saw didnt have the heated handles. the gloves worked good just gota keep moving is all. was -20 somedays i worked and the worse part was just getting out of the truck


----------

